# Berber Skink advice



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

i keep looking round to see how much i should feed my Berber skink I've just got him and the previous owner fed him 1 crickets every other day but he looks small to me and he was taking 2-3 crickets every other day for me i was just looking to see how much others feed there's he also eats grated carrot.
Thanks in advance 
note I've had him about 2-4 weeks


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

samandcharlotte said:


> i keep looking round to see how much i should feed my Berber skink I've just got him and the previous owner fed him 1 crickets every other day but he looks small to me and he was taking 2-3 crickets every other day for me i was just looking to see how much others feed there's he also eats grated carrot.
> Thanks in advance
> note I've had him about 2-4 weeks


 
:welcome:

I normally leave a bowl of mealworms in with mine and will offer roaches or crickets once or twice a week and 
add a turkey mince with butternut squash, grapes and dandelion leaves meal once a fortnight. 
One cricket every other day seems very little presuming yours is an adult. 
At this time of year they seem to eat very little though in preperation for winter.


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I normally leave a bowl of mealworms in with mine and will offer roaches or crickets once or twice a week and
> add a turkey mince with butternut squash, grapes and dandelion leaves meal once a fortnight.
> ...


thanks for the welcome. I was told by the previous owner not to feed meal worms often as the cause impaction(put me of a little), also how do you offer the supplements as i was told just to dip the crickets in it. so far he hasn't rejected any live foods I've offered yet


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

samandcharlotte said:


> thanks for the welcome. I was told by the previous owner not to feed meal worms often as the cause impaction(put me of a little), also how do you offer the supplements as i was told just to dip the crickets in it. so far he hasn't rejected any live foods I've offered yet


I've never had any problem at all feeding mine meal worms, although I 
would imagine morio/super worms could possibly cause problems if alot
where consumed in one sitting. Regarding supplements I add some to 
their mealworm bowl and dip the crickets/roaches in the powder, it is worth 
noting that too much supplementation can cause as much harm as not enough. 

I forgot to mention my berbers also love snails, I breed my own giant african 
land snails and it's amazing watching them crack through the shells. : victory:


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> I've never had any problem at all feeding mine meal worms, although I
> would imagine morio/super worms could possibly cause problems if alot
> where consumed in one sitting. Regarding supplements I add some to
> their mealworm bowl and dip the crickets/roaches in the powder, it is worth
> ...


hi thanks for all your info ill try your method of feeding soon but at the moment i have no bowl to put mealworms in to feed hes always been feed with feeding tongs. on the snail side what size do you feed him so i can give them a try


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

samandcharlotte said:


> hi thanks for all your info ill try your method of feeding soon but at the moment i have no bowl to put mealworms in to feed hes always been feed with feeding tongs. on the snail side what size do you feed him so i can give them a try


 
You're welcome, a normal small ramakin size bowl is fine, basically anything the mealworms can't climb out of is ok. 
Snails I normally feed anything upto around an inch in shell length but it depends on the size of the skink i guess, 
best to start small and you'll soon gauge what your's will be able to get into, be sure to quarantine any wild 
caught snails just to make sure they don't pass on anything nasty, if he takes to them it may be worth considering 
breeding your own in the future so as to avoid any possible contaminants etc.


----------

